# New Sillcock leaking



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Installed 2 new hosebibs on the front and rear of my house. All the pipe connections are fine. Problem is, there seems to be a very small/slow leak coming out of the faucet end. Both are new "8 inch quarter turn anti siphon frost free" I figured since I were replacing both of these I may as well get the frost free kind. Should I go back to the old school type or get some from a plumbing supply instead of Home Depot??


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you open up the leaking one all the way then shut it off? There could've been debris in the sillcock, making it leak.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you sure it's just not the stem draining out after your turn it off?

Cole


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mehtwo, I will try that

Cole, I dont think so. Will check tomm afternoon.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JBrzoz00 said:


> Installed 2 new hosebibs on the front and rear of my house. All the pipe connections are fine. Problem is, there seems to be a very small/slow leak coming out of the faucet end. Both are new "8 inch quarter turn anti siphon frost free" I figured since I were replacing both of these I may as well get the frost free kind. Should I go back to the old school type or get some from a plumbing supply instead of Home Depot??


What's the item number or a pic of the ones your using. Some of the anti freeze type ones can drip for a while after you shut them off.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mueller- 104-575HC


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, that is a poor quality part. It's unfortunate because back in the day they were much better. B&K, Mueller and a few others decided to go the cheap route to appeal to the demands of box stores pushing for low prices. The castings are terrible and the low grade materials have created a lot of problems.

When I get a service call for those I no longer repair them, I tear them out and replace the whole unit.

Arrowhead, Legend or Woodford are decent brand names......but even those are getting worse. I wish I had better news for you but even the top names in the industry are getting bad.

I've been putting in Legend T-550's lately and customers like them. Arrowhead has a hose bibb with an internal vacuum breaker that looks nice but I've been hearing about those failing again from some of the plumbers I know who use them.

Not really the best advice but that's mainly because I'm sick of fixing all these brands. 

On my house I installed Legend T-550's. You can order them online.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Woodford model 19 is a good brand also.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you guys think it may be just the water draining out of the pipe of the sillcock? Since the valve is on the end opposite of the part you connect the hose to?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

JBrzoz00 said:


> Do you guys think it may be just the water draining out of the pipe of the sillcock? Since the valve is on the end opposite of the part you connect the hose to?


It could be. I took for granted the idea you might know that already.

Does it drain for 20 seconds and stop? That's normal.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

JBrzoz00 said:


> Do you guys think it may be just the water draining out of the pipe of the sillcock? Since the valve is on the end opposite of the part you connect the hose to?


That's exactly what I said. :whistling that "pipe" is called the stem.

Cole


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

No leaks so far guys. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

They all  I had to replace one three times in three years . All purchased from plumbing supply . Their not made to last .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eaglei said:


> They all  I had to replace one three times in three years . All purchased from plumbing supply . Their not made to last .


They all crap out because people crank the crap out of them thinking it's not completely off while the stem slowly drains out.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> They all crap out because people crank the crap out of them thinking it's not completely off while the stem slowly drains out.


Even the positive stop quarter turns leak. Quality just isn't the same.


----------

